# NJ EMT-B..Question for those in NJ



## Fire292Rescue (Jul 10, 2008)

First off greetings from South Jersey!B)

I recently completed EMT-B June 14th at my county academy. I registered and took my NJ EMT-B Certification Exam July 3rd 2008. Now I heard you'll know in a weeks time or 3 months.

Anyone who took the exam within the last 2 years or so have a real time frame for me?

I'm kinda anxious about finding out if I passed cause I've been pro-fire since I was a kid and taking EMT AND passing it was a huge accomplishment for me so...praying I passed.

Thanks in advance everyone and stay safe!


----------



## firecoins (Jul 10, 2008)

Fire292Rescue said:


> First off greetings from South Jersey!B)
> 
> I recently completed EMT-B June 14th at my county academy. I registered and took my NJ EMT-B Certification Exam July 3rd 2008. Now I heard you'll know in a weeks time or 3 months.
> 
> ...



welcome to the EMS side of things


----------



## Fire292Rescue (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks. Hope I can start riding the ambo soon..


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Jul 10, 2008)

took me about 2 and a Half months to find out if I passed, then 2 weeks to get the card.


----------



## Fire292Rescue (Jul 10, 2008)

The paper the proctor handed me said up to 4 weeks and in bold *DO NOT CALL OEMS* haha.

It's been a week so we'll see I guess. Just really wanna know if I passed OR failed.


----------



## newtonfb19 (Jul 10, 2008)

Fire292Rescue said:


> First off greetings from South Jersey!B)
> 
> I recently completed EMT-B June 14th at my county academy. I registered and took my NJ EMT-B Certification Exam July 3rd 2008. Now I heard you'll know in a weeks time or 3 months.
> 
> ...



I took my NJ EMT-B state test mid-July 2007 and received my card in the mail within 2-3 weeks.  However, I have heard recently from somebody on my squad who just took the test that they are now emailing results in less time.  Not sure if this is now a standard procedure for the state or if the person I was talking to was mistaken.

Best of luck!!


----------



## Fire292Rescue (Jul 10, 2008)

newtonfb19 said:


> I took my NJ EMT-B state test mid-July 2007 and received my card in the mail within 2-3 weeks.  However, I have heard recently from somebody on my squad who just took the test that they are now emailing results in less time.  Not sure if this is now a standard procedure for the state or if the person I was talking to was mistaken.
> 
> Best of luck!!




Right, the new OEMS Certification system is in full force and I was told by our course coordinator we're one of the first EMT-B classes to use it once it was 100% online so. 

I looked at the exam under my registration and it still says not attempted so, who knows.

Thanks though for the luck.


----------



## Turner (Jul 10, 2008)

Took my NJEXAM June 19th and haven't gotten my results.


----------



## Nycxice13 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shoulda went for the NYS Cert, better certification overall.


----------



## BLSBoy (Jul 13, 2008)

Jeeze wacker, I told you to RELAX! 

Keep checking the OEMS website, do a search on yourself. 
They will have you in the system before you get your card. 

Just like I told you. 

Breathe, Brother, it'll be OK!


----------



## Fire292Rescue (Jul 13, 2008)

BLSBoy said:


> Jeeze wacker, I told you to RELAX!
> 
> Keep checking the OEMS website, do a search on yourself.
> They will have you in the system before you get your card.
> ...




Very funny man haha.

The system changed last night, it says the exam was completed but nothing more so there's something good.


----------



## BLSBoy (Jul 13, 2008)

It's progress, Brother. 
I'm gonna hafta give you some Valium...:lol:


----------



## Fire292Rescue (Jul 13, 2008)

BLSBoy said:


> It's progress, Brother.
> I'm gonna hafta give you some Valium...:lol:



Just put me in a medically induced coma and bring me out when they give the results out. h34r:


----------



## Fire292Rescue (Jul 24, 2008)

Still nothing, it sucks we've had 2 Cardiac Emergency calls in the last two days and I was the only one who showed up with our drive but counld't go...argh.


----------



## wolverine (Jul 24, 2008)

*Welcome Brother*

 Welcome to HELL aka Jersey EMS, Log on there web site http://www.state.nj.us/health/ems/
or call 1-800-367-6543. It shouldn't take more then 4 weeks for you to get the result. A good friend of mine who is a Fire Captain&EMT in EO tells me you wont make money doing EMS like in the fire house, but you will have fun, hope that will proof true to you  :huh:


----------



## Fire292Rescue (Jul 30, 2008)

wolverine said:


> It shouldn't take more then 4 weeks for you to get the result.



I called the OEMS after emailing my course coordinator since the paperwork said to email them after 4 weeks, they said "We're running slow, please wait another 6-8 weeks"

I almost hung up on the girl :censored::angry:


----------



## wolverine (Jul 30, 2008)

*OEMS aka Jersey Snail*

Brother if you live in south Jersey take a drive down there and ask in person what's going on preferably riding an engine and perform a sprinkler test if they don't give you the right answer:wacko:


----------



## Fire292Rescue (Jul 30, 2008)

wolverine said:


> Brother if you live in south Jersey take a drive down there and ask in person what's going on preferably riding an engine and perform a sprinkler test if they don't give you the right answer:wacko:




Haha, I'll have my dad bring the Rescue Engine to Trenton (25 minutes from home) B)


----------



## EMT815 (Aug 4, 2008)

I got an email from OMES in about 4 weeks and my card in the mail about a week and a half later.


----------



## Fire292Rescue (Aug 4, 2008)

Will be one month come thursday :glare:


----------



## Fire292Rescue (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, I'll embarrass myself now. I failed by 1 point.


----------



## nj_stranger (Sep 26, 2008)

I just got my results from OEMS in 3 and a half weeks - actually faster than they told us when we took the test.

And yes, I passed!


----------



## wolverine (Sep 28, 2008)

*EMT Test*

Congratulations NJ Stranger and welcome to Hell On Wheels  AKA Urabn EMS Fire Rescue Bro don't sweat it brother I got 69 first time I took the test ages ago, I buckled down and took it again 3 months later I think and passed it. Get the test practice test and practice the test, and remember if you in NJ it's all about Airway, hell that's all we allowed to do :wacko: Best Of Luck Brother


----------



## 51 RESCUE EMT-B (Sep 26, 2009)

I got an e-mail just under four weeks from OEMS congratulating me on my successfull testing score. OEMS stated that this email shall serve as official notification that you are now certified as a New Jersey EMT-B. B) Your certification card will be mailed via US Postal Service. The actual certification card came a week later.


----------

